# The Dorset Charity Horse & Dog show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Here are all the details http://www.dorsetcharityhorseshow.20m.com/...g_Schedule.html

It is being held at Homelands farm, Near Wimborne on saturday 19th July. 
Lots of classes and other things for you to have a go at with your dog, including agility, flyball, gundog retrieves, scurries etc.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> Here are all the details http://www.dorsetcharityhorseshow.20m.com/...g_Schedule.html
> 
> It is being held at Homelands farm, Near Wimborne on saturday 19th July.
> Lots of classes and other things for you to have a go at with your dog, including agility, flyball, gundog retrieves, scurries etc.


We took our oldest girl to this last year as a funs how for her first outing. It was great fun and she won 'Prettiest Bitch' out of about 30. My OH couldn't have been more pleased if she'd won Crufts. 

They had a great fun 'class' called 'temtaion alley' where you had to call yuor dog to you through a whole host of distractions like treats, bowls of food, toys, balls etc. One spaniel ate every bit of food in sight, then stole a tennis ball and wouldnt' give it back, it was so funny, the poor owner!


----------

